# Happy Birthday, Johnny Thunder!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a most frightfully wonderful day


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy B-day Johnny


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Johnny!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday JT


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Have a very metal birthday, JT!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday JT!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya JT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, JT!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hbd-jt


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear JT!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Having a great day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Johnny Thunder!! I hope you had a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!!


----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks again!


----------

